
Detailed Cross-Section of the Kowloon Walled City (2014) - flippyhead
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/10/28/detailed-cross-section-of-the-kowloon-walled-city-created-by-japanese-researchers/
======
discordance
I was very interested in this structure a few years ago, but was disappointed
that there's a few recorded images of it and one very grainy documentary [1]
about it.

If anyone has any more material on the Kowloon Walled City it would be
appreciated!

1:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w](https://youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w)

~~~
sathackr
I read a book called "Chasing the Dragon"[1] that dealt with a female
missionary's attempts to bring Christianity to the people there.

It seemed to me to paint an accurate picture of what life in the city was
like.

As a side note, I think this is the first thing I've seen on Amazon with a
full 5 stars and more than just a few reviews.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Dragon-Struggle-Against-
Darkne...](http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Dragon-Struggle-Against-
Darkness/dp/0800797035)

------
bogomipz
These are some really good photos:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139914/A-rare-
insig...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139914/A-rare-insight-
Kowloon-Walled-City.html)

I think its actually a park now. I overheard someone say that Chunking
Mansions is the new Kowloon Walled city, ha ha.

~~~
valarauca1
_The New Kowloon_ is a nice colloquialism for ghetto.

------
sathackr
I've been fascinated by this place since I first learned about it 10-15 years
ago.

Though I've heard many of the stories of lawlessness have been romanticized.

------
eecsninja
This was made by Japanese researchers. I wonder if it inspired the compact
20-m2 apartments you find in Japan today.

------
kerkeslager
This me think of China Mieville's descriptions of New Crozubon in his book
_Perdido Street Station_.

------
iso-8859-1
Why not just link the image directly:
[https://archive.li/LAI0C/27841a7626515fac1405e6b6f06c78794a6...](https://archive.li/LAI0C/27841a7626515fac1405e6b6f06c78794a62bca8.jpg)

~~~
moolcool
Because the whole writeup and topic are fascinating

------
renownedmedia
This has been posted many times. Also, this page in particular came out in
2014, please update the title accordingly.

